# parrilla costal



## Carisma

Gente:

Não tenho encontrado a tradução de "parrilla costal" em português. Agradeço se alguém pode me ajudar:

Las costillas de acero de Hybrid III cuentan con equipamiento que registra la deformación de la parrilla costal en un impacto frontal.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carisma said:


> Gente:
> 
> Não tenho encontrado a tradução de "parrilla costal" em português. Agradeço se alguém pode me ajudar:
> 
> Las costillas de acero de Hybrid III cuentan con equipamiento que registra la deformación de la parrilla costal en un impacto frontal.


As colunas de aço (?) do Hybrid III contam com equipamento que registra a deformação da lateral em um impacto frontal.


----------



## Carfer

Literalmente '_grelha costal'. _Confirme em http://medicosdeportugal.saude.sapo.pt/action/10/glo_id/5983/menu/2/


----------



## Carisma

Obrigada, Carfer, mas será que é a mesma coisa para português do Brasil? Semrpe fico na dúvida porque sei que há várias coisas que se denominam diferente.
Abraço!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Literalmente '_grelha costal'. _Confirme em http://medicosdeportugal.saude.sapo.pt/action/10/glo_id/5983/menu/2/


Como um veículo não tem "grelhas costais", a sua estrutura é basicamente uma caixa de aço formada por uma plataforma inferior, colunas, e plataforma superior (teto), pareceu-me que a "parrilla" seriam as colunas. Mas como não estou seguro, coloquei a tradução entre aspas.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Como um veículo não tem "grelhas costais", a sua estrutura é basicamente uma caixa de aço formada por uma plataforma inferior, colunas, e plataforma superior (teto), pareceu-me que a "parrilla" seriam as colunas. Mas como não estou seguro, coloquei a tradução entre aspas.


 
Precipitação minha. Pensei que estava a referir-se ao passageiro do veículo. Se fosse num navio, isso chama-se '_cavername', _mas num automóvel não creio que se ajuste. Nos automóveis tem outro nome, que agora não me sai. Pode ser que me ocorra.


----------



## Carisma

Pessoa, não sei se ficou claro, mas eu ache que estava se referindo ao boneco, chamado de de Hybrid III, fazendo referência à "parrilla costal" do "boneco" que pretende simular à dum ser humano.... ou será que me atrapalhei toda??


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carisma said:


> Pessoa, não sei se ficou claro, mas eu ache que estava se referindo ao boneco, chamado de de Hybrid III, fazendo referência à "parrilla costal" do "boneco" que pretende simular à dum ser humano.... ou será que me atrapalhei toda??


Quem se atrapalhou fui eu, pensando que o Hybrid III era um veículo...

Neste caso, vale o esclarecimento do Carfer.


----------



## Carisma

Ótimo, então!! Abraço!!!!! e obrigada por toda a ajuda!!


----------



## vf2000

Posso arriscar a tradução para "caixa torácica?" 
AXÉ


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> Posso arriscar a tradução para "caixa torácica?"
> AXÉ


 
Não sei que não sou médico nem anatomista, mas parece-me que a caixa torácica é mais do que a grelha costal, visto que, além das costelas, compreende também as vértebras e o esterno, além da própria cavidade fazer também parte do tórax.


----------



## anaczz

No Brasil também se usa a expressão "grelha costal".


----------



## Mandiquita

Eu sou brasileira e nunca ouvi a expressao "grelha costal". Eu diria "costelas" simplesmente, ou caixa torácica. Há várias coisas para as quais nao encontro traduçao com o mesmo significado entre as duas línguas. Por ejemplo, "morbo", que yo sepa, no tiene una traducción fiel a su significado en portugués.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mandiquita said:


> Eu sou brasileira e nunca ouvi a expressao "grelha costal". Eu diria "costelas" simplesmente, ou caixa torácica. Há várias coisas para as quais nao encontro traduçao com o mesmo significado entre as duas línguas. Por ejemplo, "morbo", que yo sepa, no tiene una traducción fiel a su significado en portugués.


Por favor, para outra palavra, abra outro thread.


----------

